# Sohn möchte neuen Gaming PC - Hilfe!!!!



## valerie29 (18. April 2020)

*Sohn möchte neuen Gaming PC - Hilfe!!!!*

Ich bin neu hier. Mein Sohn (14) will einen neuen Gaming PC, ich kenne mich absolut nicht aus. Nach vielen Recherchen habe ich zwei Modelle gefunden. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob die gut sind, bzw. ob sich die 200,- Euro mehr für das teuerere Modell wirklich rentieren? Er spielt Fortnite, streamt und möchte aufnehmen. 

https://hardwarerat.de/computerpc/g...ryzen-3600-windows-10-16gb-ddr4-dual-ssd?c=78

oder 

https://hardwarerat.de/computerpc/g...ryzen-3600-16gb-ddr4-windows-10-nvme-ssd?c=78

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 
Danke!!!


----------



## McDrake (18. April 2020)

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine 2060 mehr als genug für Fortnite.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7uUgFGFeMyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




MEIN persönlicher Ansatz wäre ja eher, dass ER sich schlau macht.
Wenn ihm schon ein Gamer-PC geschenkt (?) wird, dann soll er sich auch sich wenigstens die Mühe machen.
Und so sieht er auch, was sowas kostet.


----------



## valerie29 (18. April 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist eine 2060 mehr als genug für Fortnite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich genauso, wir haben uns jetzt über 2h zusammen hingesetzt und recherchiert. Ich denke durch die 2h hat er jetzt schon einen guten Einblick bekommen. Und nein - wir zahlen das bestimmt nicht. Er kauft ihn sich selbst


----------



## Loosa (18. April 2020)

valerie29 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso, wir haben uns jetzt über 2h zusammen hingesetzt und recherchiert. Ich denke durch die 2h hat er jetzt schon einen guten Einblick bekommen. Und nein - wir zahlen das bestimmt nicht. Er kauft ihn sich selbst



Bei Hardware bin ich im Moment nicht ganz aktuell. Vor allem mit Ryzen kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. Als Leitfaden kann ich aber den PC Games Einkaufsführer empfehlen. Der wird laufend aktualisiert und gibt Beispielkonfigurationen in drei Preisklassen. Wenn ich aufrüste gucke ich eigentlich immer erstmal da nach. Und frage Herbboy. Komisch, dass der sich hier noch nicht gemeldet hat. 

Fortnite sollte nicht so der Leistungsfresser sein. Aber spielen und gleichzeitig aufnehmen/streamen erhöht dann doch die Anforderungen. Eine zweite SSD klingt da erstmal nicht verkehrt, erhöht den Preis aber doch deutlich. Eine normale zweite Festplatte sollte dafür auch reichen. Das allein rechtfertig meiner Meinung nach den Aufpreis nicht. Die bessere Grafikkarte dazu ist aber schon sehr verlockend (eine RTX 2070 Super hab ich mir auch erst gekauft).

16 GB RAM ist auf jeden Fall die richtige Wahl. Weniger würde ich heutzutage nicht nehmen.


/edit: oh, und herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. April 2020)

Preislich wäre aktuell ideal eine Kombination aus einem Ryzen 5 3600, 16GB RAM und einer AMD RX 5700. Eine RTX 2060 ist etwas langsamer, aber nicht günstiger, und die 2060 Super ist etwas schneller, aber zu teuer. Die kostet so viel, dass man auch eine AMD RX 5700 XT nehmen könnte, und die ist dann wiederum schneller als die RTX 2060 Super. Das gilt aber fürs "selber zusammenstellen" - bei Komplett-PCs muss man natürlich schauen, was man bekommt.

Wenn es ein Komplett-PC ist, ist es nicht "schlimm", ob da nun zum ähnlichen Preis eine 2060 (super) oder 5700 (XT) drinsteckt. Oder sogar auch eine AMD RX 5600 XT, die ist etwas langsamer als eine RTX 2060, aber günstiger. Bei dem Shop sieht es so aus: der eine PC hat eine RTX 2060 Super und kostet 1030€. Es gibt dort auch einen PC mit einem Ryzen 5 3600 und einer RX 5700 - der sollte dann an sich günstiger sein, da ja die RX 5700 günstiger als die RTX 2060 Super ist, er ist aber teurer, u.a. da er zwei SSDs drin hat. Dieser PC mit der 5700 macht das keinen Sinn, da die 2060 Super ja etwas schneller ist. 

Es gibt aber noch einen mit einer AMD RX 5700: https://hardwarerat.de/computerpc/g...ryzen-2600-windows-10-16gb-ddr4-nvme-ssd?c=78     der ist halt dann etwas langsamer als der PC für 1030€, da er nur die RX 5700 drin hat, und er hat nur einem Ryzen 5 2600 eingebaut. Dafür kostet er 90€ weniger und hat zwei SSDs statt SSD+HDD. Ich würde aber, wenn du bei dem Shop kaufen willst, den PC für 1030€ mit der RTX 2060 Super nehmen. 

Für Fortnite würde es auch ein viel schwächerer PC tun, aber mit dem PC wäre man für ein paar Jahre gut versorgt, und man könnte - falls man in 3-4 Jahren nen "Grafikkracher" spielen will und die RTX 2060 Super nicht mehr reichen sollte, einfach per neuer Grafikkarte den PC wieder fitmachen. Da reich erfahrungsgemäß dann eine Grafikkarte für 200 bis 300 Euro, maximal 400€ mehr als aus.


----------

